
Apple's Legendary Lisa Operating System Is Coming to Your Desktop for Free - chezzwizz
https://gizmodo.com/apples-legendary-lisa-operating-system-is-coming-to-you-1821606783
======
maxharris
And here's an _existing_ HN story that discusses this in much more detail:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16001275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16001275)

------
maxharris
Don't give Gizmodo clicks - here's a better source to share:
[https://twitter.com/6502lane/status/944965691710496769](https://twitter.com/6502lane/status/944965691710496769)

